# Second shooting weddings: what to expect?



## Destin (Jan 31, 2017)

Hey all..  I'm looking to get my feet wet in wedding photography. I've reached out to several local wedding photographers who have styles/price ranges of where I'd like to end up in a few years, and one of them is interviewing me Monday for a second shooter position. I was clear about the fact that I'm looking to build a portfolio myself to get into shooting weddings, and he was receptive to the idea.

Just wondering.. what is the standard agreement for second shooting? Average pay? Things to bring up/negotiate? Any advice?

My main concerns revolve around who holds the copyright for the copyright for the photos, and what I need to do to ensure I'm able to use them in my portfolio...?

Thanks!


----------



## Nuts4CorgiButts (Feb 11, 2017)

This is exactly what I'm looking to do. I've shot a few weddings second shooter several years ago back before I considered the idea of wedding photography as a business. Now that I'm working to achieve this I wish I had tried to obtain use of those images. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 11, 2017)

Second shooters need to respect the Primary. Expect ~$25/hr with some experience. Use of images for portfolio with permission of Primary (out of respect) should be held until AFTER primary delivers to clients. 

No edit is standard. You'd surrender cards to Primary. Good primary will supply cards or be able to download yours after event. I have edited and copied to DVD and delivered to Primary as well. 

You always own copyright to any image you took BUT there's a respect if you want to keep working that should be given.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Feb 12, 2017)

Sometimes the primary will give you cards, sometimes you use your own and they just download them from you. It will be different depending on the photographer.

Just do whatever you can to make a good impression on that photographer. Do what they ask. And don't be afraid to ask for advice so you can get better.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 12, 2017)

Get on http://www.asmp.org or try PPA. You need to know this stuff. Probably a pro will expect an asst./second shooter to know what to do and be able to get assigned shots. If you haven't you probably need to take a course on shooting weddings first so you know what to do.


----------



## Overread (Feb 12, 2017)

Remember that a key part is what you and the pro agree to.

No matter what else make sure you talk to them and clearly understand what is expected of you but also what you expect of them. Like any relationship ensure that you've got clear and good communication. 

For example they might well take all the photo you take for processing themselves ;however its no unfair to ask to be involved in that process or to at least have access to the files after they are processed for the client; you want to see your own results and see what did and didn't work. 

You also want to ensure that along with doing your job on the day, you also get time to experiment/experience new things. This might be a few weddings in when they know what you can/can't do or at a smaller wedding where there might be more time to take out of the event to give you more direction. 

Of course there will be times when you can't be shooting - eg the service you might not be able to (much as every angle could be covered; not everyone wants one-two-three et c.. photographers snapping away - sometimes just one is all you'll find is allowed.


----------

